# Chatham-day 4 at home



## Miz34 (Jan 20, 2018)

Rainy day over here. Chatham is modeling his new collar and name tag (just for outside , he’s naked in the house).

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

He is so cute, what a lovely boy!


----------



## Miz34 (Jan 20, 2018)

Thank you so much! He is just so sweet and gentle, I still can’t get over it. He’s settled in to our home so seamlessly. And he seems to be growing by the day! We had a crate for him before he came home and we’ve just upgraded him to a bigger one since he always had his nose or tail poking out of the other one haha. He settles right down in his crate at night time and sleeps wonderfully. We love him! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miz34 (Jan 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Chatham is beyond adorable. I must say, Arreau does a superbly at socializing her puppies, and they adjust very easily.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Beautiful bling for the handsome fellow! Glad that he is settling extremely well for you!


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 20, 2017)

Adorable puppy... reminds me of my girl at that age. Is he a cream, or an apricot?


----------



## Miz34 (Jan 20, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> Adorable puppy... reminds me of my girl at that age. Is he a cream, or an apricot?




Thank you! Honestly, not sure what color he is. His mom is red and dad is cream I believe. It will be fun to see what he ends up being when he’s matured. Every pic looks different! Would love to hear thoughts on what he would be considered now. What color is your pup now?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

He is so gorgeous! Love the name as we live in a town named Chatham.


----------



## Miz34 (Jan 20, 2018)

PixieSis said:


> He is so gorgeous! Love the name as we live in a town named Chatham.




Thank you! My husband and I got married in Chatham, MA so we thought it would be a special name for a special guy . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

He is beautiful!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What a gorgeous pup! I'll be rooting for him in the Jan. photo contest.


----------



## JMC3 (Mar 27, 2016)

He is just gorgeous! Keep sending pic's, so enjoying them!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He’s a hunk, alright and giving me a heck of a case of puppy fever. Thanks for sharing the puppy joy


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 20, 2017)

Miz34 said:


> Thank you! Honestly, not sure what color he is. His mom is red and dad is cream I believe. It will be fun to see what he ends up being when he’s matured. Every pic looks different! Would love to hear thoughts on what he would be considered now. What color is your pup now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a pro, but I'd say he's a cream. A very handsome cream!  

My girl's a slightly different shade, and was darker as well (I just posted pictures of her at 10 months in this forum, she was about the same color as a puppy)... she's an apricot.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

He is a gorgeous puppy, I made Renn's bed bigger and since then he is sleeping peacefully. No more howling Yay!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a stellar baby boy he is! I so hope we see him again. You know you folks are welcome back ANY time!


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

Miz34 said:


> Thank you so much! He is just so sweet and gentle, I still can’t get over it. He’s settled in to our home so seamlessly. And he seems to be growing by the day! We had a crate for him before he came home and we’ve just upgraded him to a bigger one since he always had his nose or tail poking out of the other one haha. He settles right down in his crate at night time and sleeps wonderfully. We love him!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can relate to the "growing by the day" comment. It seems like my little puppy is bigger each morning!

We got a 42" crate with a movable divider. It should be suitable for a fully grown standard, and the divider which blocks off part of the crate makes it suitable for growing puppies.


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

Your photos of Chatham are beautiful! Even the ones indoors look very sharp. What camera do you use?


----------



## Miz34 (Jan 20, 2018)

Coco86 said:


> Your photos of Chatham are beautiful! Even the ones indoors look very sharp. What camera do you use?




Thank you! It’s a mix of my iPhone X and a Canon Rebel camera. It’s a great little camera that is my first one but I’ve enjoyed it a ton. I took a class out in Arizona to learn how to use it and got some cool shots. Not too pricey either! Perfect starter camera for me. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

*Photos*



Miz34 said:


> Thank you! It’s a mix of my iPhone X and a Canon Rebel camera. It’s a great little camera that is my first one but I’ve enjoyed it a ton. I took a class out in Arizona to learn how to use it and got some cool shots. Not too pricey either! Perfect starter camera for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are great! I just started learning about photography a year ago. I have a Sony RX100 iii I got last summer and am learning to use it, works well for me indoors, which is where I take most of my photos. I got into photography because of my Poodles! I’ve read up on the Rebel series, they seem very popular.


----------



## magical (Oct 31, 2017)

What a nice looking guy! is he a Standard?


----------



## Miz34 (Jan 20, 2018)

magical said:


> What a nice looking guy! is he a Standard?




Thank you! Yes he is a spoo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

